
Show HN: GraphQL Centaur – GraphQL Generation tool for MongoDB Stucco - aexol
https://github.com/graphql-editor/graphql-centaur
======
fictionfuture
Does GraphQL really make sense with MongoDB?

I love MongoDB but GraphQL is being used in many cases where it adds zero
value, only another layer of complexity and abstraction.

~~~
Kaze404
Side note, why do you love MongoDB? I've never had a situation where I
believed it would fit my current problem better, so I really don't know why
people use it.

~~~
G4BB3R
I think productivity is much higher at least with NodeJS, but for large
projects I would do in Postgre/MySQL.

~~~
smt88
But what can you do with MongoDB that you can't do with Postgres? (Not sure
about MySQL)

Last I read, JSONB performance is actually better in Postgres anyway, and you
also get the ability to expand into relational data if you want to.

